# Tool Bags, Pouches and Tool belts



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi,

I have been trying to find a good alternative for tool belts as I find tool belts to big and cumbersome to wear (especially inside the house), or better said I think tool pouches are a good alternative to tool belts. However, there are a ton to choose from and the few that I have used don't really hit the spot (Kinda like when you are hungry for a burger but someone feeds you sellery).
Most of the pouhces can only be attached by looping your belt through the pouch, which is annoying, because throughout the day I am using 4 to 5 different tool pouches depending on what I do and if I add in my fastener pouches I am sometimes changing up to 7 or 8 times. Now if you have to take off your belt every single time you can imagine it gets old quickly... or they have metal clips in the back which end up allowing you to slip them over your belt BUT the metal clip hurts you on the hip.

So I as searched around and I stumbled across this company called kaltgear.
www.kaltgear.com

From their website it makes sense and it seems to be exactly what I am looking for, their prices are reasonable and from the pictures it looks like a quality product.

My question to you is...
1. Have you heard of or used kaltgear and how do you like it?
2. What are you using to solve the "changing tool / fastener pouches multiple times a day" problem?

Thank you...
Dan​


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've never changed positions nor components on a tool belt in 20 years, except when they wear out, so I don't see much of a problem. I don't like double pouches too much. I use a single multiple layered pouch on the left side, nothing in front, hammer and tape on right side. I do use suspenders as it takes the weight off your waist. The only addition I had was when I worked in questionable areas of Atlanta. The back was used for a .45 automatic holster.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I used to carry the full framers belt with suspenders. About five years ago switched to carrying right and left side pouches only. What a joy! So much less weight to lug around.


I do struggle with the fastener pockets a bit. I tend to fill up my left pockets with what ever a certain task requires, but then might not use them all before filling again with something else. So eventually I wind up with pockets of mixed fasteners that get dumped into another container for someday sorting. I have about 5 gallons of fasteners that need sorting now. I try to keep the mixed container open and accessible, so if I only need a few of something I might be inclined to look there first. But with 5 gallons of mixed fasteners I would say my system needs refinement. lol
Obviously the solution is to empty the pockets before switching types of fasteners, but seems to be easier said than done, for me at least.


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> I've never changed positions nor components on a tool belt in 20 years, except when they wear out, so I don't see much of a problem. I don't like double pouches too much. I use a single multiple layered pouch on the left side, nothing in front, hammer and tape on right side. I do use suspenders as it takes the weight off your waist.


Thank you for your thoughts. 
I'm not saying tool belts are universally bad or they are universally useless. They have use-cases were they are the perfect tool for the job you are doing. 
However, for me personally a tool belt doesn't work half the time because I'm inside a house (You can easily knock something over with a tool belt if you don't pay attention) or I am in the crawl space (I don't think I need to elaborate why a tool belt doesn't work that well in a crawl space) or I am changing tools / screws a lot throughout the day (with a tool belt you have to empty the pouches, because most of the tool belts don't allow for quick pouch exchange).
And lastly the better tool belts have a high empty weight to begin with, but if all I need for the next two hours is a multi meter, 2 screw drivers and some splicers I don't see the need to wear a 8lbs tool belt.

But if you work in the rafters and you do framing all day, a tool belt is probably the better tool for the job.



chandler48 said:


> The only addition I had was when I worked in questionable areas of Atlanta. The back was used for a .45 automatic holster.


  :vs_laugh:


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> I used to carry the full framers belt with suspenders. About five years ago switched to carrying right and left side pouches only. What a joy! So much less weight to lug around.


Yodaman --> You are hitting the nail on the head. That's exactly what I realized. Hence me trying to find something that makes it even easier for me.




Yodaman said:


> I do struggle with the fastener pockets a bit. I tend to fill up my left pockets with what ever a certain task requires, but then might not use them all before filling again with something else. So eventually I wind up with pockets of mixed fasteners that get dumped into another container for someday sorting.


Again, you seem to have the exact same problem that I have. I'm looking for something that allows me to switch pouches fast so I don't end up with buckets full of mixed screws... At least now I know I am not alone :vs_laugh:




Yodaman said:


> I have about 5 gallons of fasteners that need sorting now. I try to keep the mixed container open and accessible, so if I only need a few of something I might be inclined to look there first. But with 5 gallons of mixed fasteners I would say my system needs refinement. lol


I have 3 of those 5 gallon buckets. But I also have two kids, that is my refinement to the system... I make them sort the screws :vs_laugh:




Yodaman said:


> Obviously the solution is to empty the pockets before switching types of fasteners, but seems to be easier said than done, for me at least.


Well, that is exactly my point. I have no problem buying 5 or 10 fastener pouches, to have one each for a certain screw size, as long as I can exchange the fastener pouch quickly without having to take off my belt. 
That's how I ended up looking at kaltgear. From their website it appears to be exactly what you and I are talking about. So I was wondering if anyone has their stuff and if he likes it.

As I keep looking at their website I think I'll give that a try, because the more I look at it the more it seems to be what I want and I can't find any alternative...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with working inside versus outside. I never use my belt inside. When I get out of my truck, I grab my tape, hammer, thin pry bar and nail pliers. I do mostly trim so that's about it except for the compressor/hoses/nailers and nails.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

SMJ362 said:


> But I also have two kids, that is my refinement to the system... I make them sort the screws :vs_laugh:


I tried that once about 20 years ago with my daughter and her friend. That ended abruptly when I caught them chucking nails down the driveway. :surprise:


I have never heard of Kaltgear or seen their product for sale.
So let us know what you think after you try it.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a couple of well worn tool belts, and granted, am not all that young any more, but still in good shape, and have always worn suspenders with tool belts because I think that they otherwise are an unnecessary back or other injury waiting to happen. A few canvas bags full of nails, screws, or whatever, a framing hammer, tape measure, nail puller, utility knives, combination square, or take your pick, is a lot to carry around the waist with no other means of support. Regardless, with proper support a belt can be indispensable.


But you said "inside the house". As in your house, or elsewhere? Not being nosey, but at home I almost never wear a tool belt. Sure, I've worn them when I built the shop, reroofed the house, built the addition, etc., but for most things around the house I load what I want into a bucket and work out of that. Or I might put a hammer holder on my belt, and grab a nail apron every once in a while to toss in nails, screws, volt meter, or whatever, again, depending on what I'm doing, but if I'm running the table saw or whatever I don't want that weight hanging off my body. And I sure as heck don't want a hammer swinging along my side while walking along finished walls, unless the situation warrants it. It's all a matter of what you're doing and how immediately you need certain tools or fasteners.


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> I tried that once about 20 years ago with my daughter and her friend. That ended abruptly when I caught them chucking nails down the driveway. :surprise:


LMAO :lol: It's kinda funny 



Yodaman said:


> I have never heard of Kaltgear or seen their product for sale.
> So let us know what you think after you try it.


I most certainly will. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

DexterII said:


> But you said "inside the house". As in your house, or elsewhere? Not being nosey, but at home I almost never wear a tool belt.


Could be either. Sometimes in my own home, but mostly in other peoples home.



DexterII said:


> ... but for most things around the house I load what I want into a bucket and work out of that. Or I might put a hammer holder on my belt, and grab a nail apron every once in a while to toss in nails, screws, volt meter, or whatever, again, depending on what I'm doing, but if I'm running the table saw or whatever I don't want that weight hanging off my body. And I sure as heck don't want a hammer swinging along my side while walking along finished walls, unless the situation warrants it. It's all a matter of what you're doing and how immediately you need certain tools or fasteners.


You are dead on Dexter, it really comes down to "what are you doing", that's why I was wondering what others are doing. Because I can't be the only one who uses a wide range of tools throughout the day. 
I mean, don't get me wrong, it's not like the end of the world and I'm at a total loss. 
But having seen this kaltgear stuff, which from the way I see it is solving a lot of the minor issues that I been contemplating about for a while, I was just wondering if someone ever used it. 
But I made up my mind and I'll order me some of their stuff to take it for a test drive. I'll be the guinea pig and I report back with my 2 cents...


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

So, I placed my order Thursday evening and as it turns out they are a to me local company (They are in the next town, about 15 miles from me). They sent me an email right after I placed my order and offered that if I wanted I could come by their warehouse to check it out before I buy and to save on shipping. I took them up on their offer and stopped by their warehouse on Saturday so I can touch the stuff before I buy (I think we all like that if we can). 
I am so glad I did that, because I got to take a look behind the curtain how an operation like this works and I got to see some of their prototypes that they are working on. It was very interesting to see . And Andy from KALTgear is a great guy. He really took his time to talk to me and I didn’t feel like he was trying to “just sell me”. Second, I scored a pair of pants. He said the pants will be in stock in Feb, but he had few a prototypes laying around and one happen to fit me, so he gave it to me for free. :biggrin2:

I ended up buying more than I placed in my original order, so I guess Andy made up for the pants after all. 

OK, now to the tool carrier and the pouches. I bought 3 fastener pouches, two tool pouches, one zipper top tool pouch and one tool carrier. 
The bad:
The Velcro is a very clever idea and it really works well, but if you put more than 3 to 4 lbs into the pouch the pouch does come loose a bit on the pants if you walk around (it doesn’t fall off, it just loosens a bit) and you have to push it back on every once in a while. But you can also slide the back flap of the tool pouch into the pants pocket if you have more than 4lbs in it and you are good to go. So in my book that is a minor issue, because I usually don’t have 4lbs of tools in my pouch and there is an alternative. 
The tool carrier could be bigger. Andy mention they are thinking about a bigger version or something with rolls on it (think carry on luggage size), but he said there is a point of diminishing returns with tool bags you carry. He said if he makes the bag bigger it can get to heavy and it might be easier to have two smaller bags organizing your tools based on task. I guess it all depends on personal preference...

The good:
The pouches are of great quality and I can see them lasting years, if not a lifetime. I like that the pouches have a flap in the back so you can use them with any belt or any pair of pants, so you don’t have to buy their pants. I like that every pouch has a tape measure clip on it and not just the “main tool” pouch. I love that you can attach the tool pouches to the carrier and take off the one you need. I put my 1-1/4”, 2” and 3” screws in one each and now I don’t have that 5 gallon bucket problem anymore that Yodaman and I obviously are annoyed with. And with 1lbs to 2lbs screws you can jump down from 4 feet and the pouch will not come off the pants. 

The pants:
Now the pants are a whole different animal. I have had the usual suspects, Carhartt, Blaklader, Caterpillar, you name it. This is the first pair of pants that I have seen that someone has put some genuine thought into. I have found my new favorite pants, hands down. 
They are super comfortable. The fabric is soft and has some stretch to it (think sweat pants, it's really hard to describe, but they are super compfy). They have kneepad pockets and you can attach their real gel kneepads to the outside without having straps around your leg (that alone is worth it to me, I hate knee pat straps, they never stay in front of your knee and the straps hurt). The cargo pockets actually make sense and are placed in such that you can reach them. Something very simple, but yet makes a big difference, the pencil pocket is in the front. You can reach your pencil without bending sideways (Sure I keep my pencil clamped in my hat, but I like it). 

Anyways, I’m glad I went to meet them, because I learned that they are a small “owner owned” run operation and I much rather give my money to a small owner run business than a large cooperation. Don’t get me wrong, the big companies employ people too that have to feed their families, but I’m a fan of supporting smaller businesses when I can and where it makes sense (and Andy really seems to care to make a product that meets our needs).


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Great review. Sounds like this product should fit the need of rapid pouch changes.
You will have to keep up informed of the durability. Velcro does tend to wear out after prolonged use. Did they elaborate on whether they are looking to contract with any of the national box stores for distribution?


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> Great review. Sounds like this product should fit the need of rapid pouch changes.
> You will have to keep up informed of the durability. Velcro does tend to wear out after prolonged use. Did they elaborate on whether they are looking to contract with any of the national box stores for distribution?


Funny you mentioned that. I made the same comment to Andy. I was explained two things…

1.Velcro has a hook and a loop side. Hook is the rough part, loop is the fluffy part. What does wear out over time is the loop side (the fluffy part), but the hook side has almost unlimited life. They put the hook side on the pouches and loop side onto the pants. Since one can make the assumption that you replace your pants after one to two years anyways if worn heavily you end up with a fresh loop side on your new pants. If you don’t wear your pants heavily and they last longer the loop side will not wear out. They really have given this a thought, there is a lot of small but clever things about all of this.

2.They are using milspec Velcro. It is literally the same Velcro type that the US military is using which supposedly is not the same velcro you buy at the fabric store. I have served for 8 years and I’ve had a bunch of stuff with Velcro on it (for those of you who served, know what I am talking about). I have not treaded my things as carefully as I tread my personal belongings and I can say that that Velcro has never failed me. For the pants Velcro I don’t care as much as I tent to replace my pants about once every 1-1/2 to 2 years anyways. I mean I had a pair of $90 Caterpillar pants and they ripped on me after 6 month without getting caught on something, the ass just ripped open.

But time will tell how well it works, for now I am cautiously optimistic and believe (hope) it will last a couple years at least on the pouch side. 

I did not ask if they are considering any national box store for distribution. But if you email Andy at [email protected] I’m sure he is more than happy to answer any questions you have. He responded to all my gibberish within minutes.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey thanks again for the update, and also for your service. I served 7 yrs USN back in the 80's.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

So you have to buy several pairs of pants if you work day to day in the trade just to have a place to put your pouches?? Nyet. I'll stick to my full belt and suspender rig. I can't imagine the pull all the pouches, etc have on the pants. Makes my hips hurt thinking about it.


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> So you have to buy several pairs of pants if you work day to day in the trade just to have a place to put your pouches?? Nyet. I'll stick to my full belt and suspender rig. I can't imagine the pull all the pouches, etc have on the pants. Makes my hips hurt thinking about it.


I agree with you. There is a time and place when a belt with rig is the right tool for the job. But remember that I started that thread with "a alternative for a belt". 
I'm not saying this will replace my belt 100%, but I can say for sure that it will replace my belt ~60% of the time.
As for the pants. Well, I can see where you are coming from. If you are buying the pants solely because of the functionality with the pouches and only wear them when you have to use the pouches I have to agree with you, that doesn't make sense. 
I also agree with you that if you would load the pouches with the same tools that you load your entire belt with that wouldn't make sense either / probably be very uncomfortable. What I do like about this system is that I don't have to do exactly that anymore. I can reduce the tools I carry around to exactly the tools that I need at that point in time and nothing more.
I've had the Carhart, Blaklader, Caterpillar you name it. Since I have to wear pants anyways, I have found my new favorite pair at a lesser cost than the previously mentioned brands with much more functionality build-in. Just the fact that I can attach knee pads to the pants without having to use straps is worth it to me. That alone is enough reason for me that I'll be replacing my pants with their pants over time.
Anyways, I am coming across defensive and that is not my intent. A tool belt with rig has a place and use case and there will be times when I'll be still using mine.


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> Hey thanks again for the update, and also for your service. I served 7 yrs USN back in the 80's.


Thank you for your service my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I think if I were to use their pouches, I would want a Velcro utility belt. I don’t carry enough weight to need straps anymore, but needing their pants to utilize the pouches is a downer for me as well.


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> I think if I were to use their pouches, I would want a Velcro utility belt.


I sent an email with your suggestion to Andy and he says thank you. That's the kind of feedback he is looking for and they are giving this a very strong consideration. :thumbsup:



Yodaman said:


> I don’t carry enough weight to need straps anymore, but needing their pants to utilize the pouches is a downer for me as well.


Mind you the pouches can be used with any belt or any pants and the way I am looking at this now is that I like their pants even without their pouches and their pouches without the pants. They are independently useful / well thought out that you can use one without the other, but if you combine them it gets even better.
For example, one big grief for me with the Caterpillar pants was, that the fastener pouches are attached with push buttons, which always fell off as soon as you grabbed into them to get a screw. Or on most other carpenter pants the fastener pouches are permanently attached.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

SMJ362 said:


> Mind you the pouches can be used with any belt



Yes, I assumed so. The same way I use similar pouches now by just threading the belt through the pouch loops. But it does take away the whole advantage of the velcro quick change.


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

So, I've been using this for a while now, so I figured I post an update. 

The good:
Now that I have been using this for a while I have to say once you adjust your behavior and find your own system, it works really well. It took me a couple days to figure out how to organize my tools, but now that everything has found its home, I really like the whole concept. Knowing what work the next day brings, I organize my tools and everything else I need for the next day the evening before. I keep the toolbag close by at site, with everything attached that I need throughout the day for quick exchange. 

The not so good:
It does take some time finding “a system”. In the beginning I found myself reaching for the bag a few times to exchange pouches. But within a week or two I realized that the times I exchange pouches is less each day, because I got better at organizing everything. But now that I am "forced" to really think about how I organize all my stuff, I am way more efficient throughout the day. I really only take with me what I need.

Now doing some math…
In the past I just dragged “everything” around with me, which had two consequences
1.I just carried stuff that I didn’t need that day
2.I spent some amount of time searching for things. Let’s say I wasted 10 to 15 min a day looking for stuff (A minute here, a minute there… it adds up quickly if you are honest with yourself)

Now I spend 10min or less in the evening organizing my things based on what is coming the next day. I go through my day carrying less and I find everything I need much quicker. Now, one can make the argument that has nothing to do with the pouches and the system and is nothing but a direct consequence of my change in behavior, which is very true, but for me this system is what made me adjust my behavior in a for me positive resulting way.

To Yodamans point...


Yodaman said:


> Yes, I assumed so. The same way I use similar pouches now by just threading the belt through the pouch loops. But it does take away the whole advantage of the velcro quick change.


I am still using my belt from time to time (like when I’m working overhead a lot), but I have removed all the pouches that came with my belt and are now using the KALTgear tool pouches. 

The one big difference between the pouches that came with the belt and the KALTgear pouches is that I don't have to loop them through the belt. They come off without taking the rig itself off. They have a flab in the back that allows you to just slide the pouch over the belt without the need to open the belt itself. Yeah, it's not as fast as if it was velcro, but you are still able to exchange a tool / fastener pouch in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I once looked into small leather removable pocket liners, but never really found anything on the market. My thinking being that if I had a leather pocket in my pouch, when it came time to change fasteners I could just pull the inner pocket out along with all the fasteners. Dump it out and refill with what ever was next.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I use the exact pouch and the belt in the image. Separate hammer holder. Belt is one of those weaved webbing with easy clip in the front. Also use suspenders. None of these hang on my pants. I have electricians pouch also which is seldom used but handy when lots of small tools are needed, hanging doors, cutting the hinge, locks, etc. If I need more nails/screws, I use additional canvas nail pouch. I think your tool pouch will not always stay in the pocket, and noway I'd buy those pants. I never really needed many pouch changes but you could get a belt for each pouch.
If you're crawling in attic or such, you should be carrying a tool bag. There's nothing you can attach to your clothes or wear. 2' long cheap duffle is handy and won't fall through the joist bays.


----------



## SMJ362 (Jan 3, 2019)

FYI, for those of you who care, they have pants and knee pads back in stock


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Indoors I use a fabric tool bag (plumber's bag as they were popularly called) with inner and outer pouches and then have small tool pouch that clips onto my belt to hold small tools and fasteners.

What would be best would be something that I could slip over the top of a ladder to hold parts and tools but I have not found anything that I like. Maybe time to get my in-house seamstress to make one. 

When changing out a bath fan or a ceiling light fixture or outdoor wall fixture I find myself juggling items that I do not want to drop and damage and the devices designed for use on ladders do not really provide what I need in these situations. 

A second problem with the off the shelf devices is that they tend to be specific to not only a particular brand of ladder but to only one or two models of that company's ladders. I have 5 ladders I use depending upon where I am going and not about to buy and store 5 different tool and parts caddies.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm using Occidental leather tool belt too. It's a great set of bags I use them mounted on my harness. My co-workers all called me “fancy bags” but then one at a time they came to me and asked about where i got them and how much.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I gave up wearing a tool belt. I use a 5 gallon bucket with a canvas bucket liner with inside and outside pockets. I carry screwdrivers, pliers, electrical testers, utility knife, pencils, Sharpies, snips, hammer, pry bar, chisels, square, etc. It holds a lot more tools than a tool belt. If I am installing locksets or other work at that level I can sit on the bucket. When I did construction work for a living, time was money. I wore a tool belt. Now I am retired and do some maintenance for my son. Comfort and fewer trips to the truck are more important than efficiency. I have a second tool pail in FL for home repairs.


----------

